# Any Mama's who has had to collect stool samples form their baby's? Please help me...



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Ok, as some of you know Elle has had acidy diarrhea and a bad diaper rash for almost 3 weeks. The doctor wants stool samples but I cannot do it the way she wants me to. She wants me to put saran wrap in Elle's diapers to collect the poop. I refuse to cover her rash with saran wrap. The rash does not get better because every time she poops the rash flares up again so it's not like I can just wait for it to get better to start with the saran wrap. Is there any other way to collect her poop? Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Amy


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Yes, we did this with Valentina when she was a baby. You can get a plastic urine sample container, and as soon as she poops, spoon it in and refrigerate it. Sounds gross, but it's effective.


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

See the problem with that is her poop is like water and immediatly gets absorbed in the diaper








Amy


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

mm, good point.

why did you not want to try putting saran paper in her diaper? From what I understood from your post, it would only be for getting a one time sample. I would cut a bit of saran (or plastic, anything that would collect poop) you could also keep her diaper-less and try to see her cues and when she poops collect it and put it in a container.

HTH,


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

They want 6 samples. Also I have no idea when she is going to poop. Yesterday she did not go all day until late last night. Then today she went just a tiny bit twice this afternoon and then more tonight. I just don't want the saran wrap sitting in her diaper sticking to her terrible rash all day if there is no pooping going on. Her bottom hurts her so bad, when I take her into her room to change her she screams and holds her legs to her chest and makes it really hard for me to get her diaper off and then putting a new one on is even harder.
Amy


----------



## LittleLegos (May 10, 2004)

I'd try going diaperless and see what happens. You can put dd in a shirt and you in shorts (pee and poop wipe off nicely from skin) and hang out on a floor. Or if she is mainly in your lap, you can just put something down to keep yourselves/couch clean. If she poops on the floor or on a shower liner or something, it's easy to clean up. You can keep a large bowl around and if you think she might go, hold her under her thighs, back against your tummy and you might catch a poop. Babies often give some cues as to when they're going to go, even if it's just stopping what they're doing. She may grunt or grimace too.

I had learned about elimation communication, but was unsure how it would work for us. When dd was younger and had a rash, I'd have her diaperless in my lap for a few hours to help it heal. I learned that I could read her subtle clues for peeing and pooping and caught them in a little potty: she often wiggles if in my lap or sling, fusses briefly, or stops her activity. After that I was sold and now try to communicate with her about peeing and pooping regularly. While you may not want to do this forever, it may help you get your samples and help the rash, a temporary thing.

Here's more info: http://www.freewebs.com/freetoec/

If you've gotten this far and still don't think I'm completely crazy...a diaper option might be to have the saran wrap and then a fleece liner, it might get a little air to her. Or keep the diaper very, very loose so it's not touching her and go coverless.

Good luck!!


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

When I had to do the same thing for my son (for the same reason) I was told that only a very small, tiny amount was needed in each vial (I almost typed "vile" here, which applies to!). So I got one of those wooden craft/popsicle sticks and literally scraped the soiled diaper six times and then wiped the stick into the vial. There was seriously just the smallest amount possible in each one, but it was enough to do the tests.

Also, I don't know your position on diaper creams, but something called "Triple Paste" was recommended to us for our son's "perptual diaper rash" and it was amazing. We were at the end of our rope - going through diet, type of diaper, type of diaper material, the works - but this was the thing that did the trick. It's not Rx, but you have to ask at a pharmacy counter. It's spendy, but worth every single dime, in my opinion.

Good luck - I hope she feels better soon.


----------

